# Sugar free sweets & their affects



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Just wondering how many sugar free sweets it's safe to eat before diving off to the loo? Just had 2 weight watchers lemon sherbets. Feel ok at the moment.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 16, 2016)

Half a dozen before the sphincter tooting begins and more than a dozen before the polyol trots kick in!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol! Thanks Lynn.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Half a dozen before the sphincter tooting begins and more than a dozen before the polyol trots kick in!!!


Hehe! They ought to have to put that on the packets!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 16, 2016)

Riccola sugar free does say on there packets it is 10 in 2 hours.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Riccola sugar free does say on there packets it is 10 in 2 hours.


Can you imagine the testing that someone had to do to arrive at that?


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 16, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just wondering how many sugar free sweets it's safe to eat before diving off to the loo? Just had 2 weight watchers lemon sherbets. Feel ok at the moment.


I tend not to bother with sugar free sweets, as I've never really had a sweet tooth, but one thing I will say is to check the sweeteners used in some of these sugar free sweets.  Not all artificial sweeteners are blood sugar friendly.

How do I know this?  Early days, some medicinal, sugar free liquorice.  From the desired effect standpoint, I would have been better with polyols.........

My internet connection is horrendous today, so I'm keeping my relationship with Dr Google at bay, but a Google search should return a list of sweeteners that are considered most diabetic friendly.  Trudi Deakin's book "Eat Fat" has a couple of pages dedicated to this, but where I am now, my copy seems to be on permanent loan to someone trying out the lifestyle, so I can't complain.  Trudi's book could be a helpful addition to your Diabetes Reading Library.  It's available from her website X-Pert Health, if I recall correctly.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 16, 2016)

I only use the Riccola when I have a cold or sore throat.


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 16, 2016)

I once stupidly ate an entire 90g pack of sugar-free jerry gummies (probably about 20-25 sweets).

Not only did it punt my blood sugar up to the 20s, I was in so much pain I had to manually deflate myself by lying on my back and squeezing my knees against my chest and aiming at an open window. 

The reward of doing a fart that lasted over a minute and changed note six times was NOT worth it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I once stupidly ate an entire 90g pack of sugar-free jerry gummies (probably about 20-25 sweets).
> 
> Not only did it punt my blood sugar up to the 20s, I was in so much pain I had to manually deflate myself by lying on my back and squeezing my knees against my chest and aiming at an open window.
> 
> The reward of doing a fart that lasted over a minute and changed note six times was NOT worth it.


Were the McWhirter twins in attendance?


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you @DeusXM for making me cry with laughter today!  

I hope you learned your lesson though...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, I've stuck to just the 2 lemon sherberts to be on the safe side.  Quite nice but bit of a nasty aftertaste.  Obviously the Stevia.


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh the pictures in my head, dexusxm and northerner  pmsl


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Half a dozen before the sphincter tooting begins and more than a dozen before the polyol trots kick in!!!


Umm, and you know this how?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 16, 2016)

Errrrrr early dalliance with Atkins 

I went over 2 years with no sugar in my diet then went hog wild with 100gms of sugar free cola bottles 

Truth be known my sphincter was tootling like a trombone player on speed!


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 16, 2016)

Aldi do a nice range of sugar free, the cappuccino ones are especially nice, all made with Isomalt and sucralose. i seldom eat more than 4 or 5 in a go as they live in the car.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Errrrrr early dalliance with Atkins
> 
> I went over 2 years with no sugar in my diet then went hog wild with 100gms of sugar free cola bottles
> 
> Truth be known my sphincter was tootling like a trombone player on speed!


Lorblimey! I really feel for you.


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll just leave this here for anyone who hasn't yet read the reviews - http://www.amazon.com/ss/customer-reviews/B008JELLCA -


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 16, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> I'll just leave this here for anyone who hasn't yet read the reviews - http://www.amazon.com/ss/customer-reviews/B008JELLCA -



Just had a read of some, love the phrase the gummy bear cleanse!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> I'll just leave this here for anyone who hasn't yet read the reviews - http://www.amazon.com/ss/customer-reviews/B008JELLCA -


Those reviews are hilarious!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> Aldi do a nice range of sugar free, the cappuccino ones are especially nice, all made with Isomalt and sucralose. i seldom eat more than 4 or 5 in a go as they live in the car.


We have an Aldi opening in a couple of weeks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2016)

Ha! Brilliant!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2016)

".../and Haribo Sugarless Gummi Bears (which are designed for use in maximum security prisons as a way to punish uncooperative inmates"

ROFL. The reviews are achingly funny. I'm laughing so hard I'm glad I haven't recently been eating the things myself.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 16, 2016)

I like the aldi ones. The butterscotch one is lovely.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 17, 2016)

I had an upset tummy this morning. Whether that was related to my 2 lemon sherbets yesterday, I don't know, but I'm scared to eat them now. I'll keep them in case I need a good clearout.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh dear, this thread has made me laugh like a drain! And the Amazon reviews -  - hysterical! I am *so* very glad I don't have much of a sweet tooth and have never used any sweeteners!


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 17, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I once stupidly ate an entire 90g pack of sugar-free jerry gummies (probably about 20-25 sweets).
> 
> Not only did it punt my blood sugar up to the 20s, I was in so much pain I had to manually deflate myself by lying on my back and squeezing my knees against my chest and aiming at an open window.
> 
> The reward of doing a fart that lasted over a minute and changed note six times was NOT worth it.



The burning question is did you manage to coax a tune out of it?









OK.  I'll get my coat.


----------

